
Alan Lomax and the search for the origins of music - bookofjoe
https://www.tabletmag.com/jewish-arts-and-culture/288101/alan-lomax-origins-of-music
======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20482902](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20482902)

